# Master Tom Wilson



## bluekey88 (Mar 19, 2009)

O good friend to our school and an instructor I had the chance to train with on accassion lost his battle with cancer this past Saturday.  He was a good guy and will be missed.

RIP Master Tom Wilson.

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## exile (Mar 19, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 21, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Mar 21, 2009)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 23, 2009)

.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 24, 2009)

:asian:


----------

